# Complete attic rewire



## HandyAndy (Nov 5, 2010)

I am looking to finish the attic/upstairs space that is currently unfinished, and turn it into a master bedroom. (sorry no pics)  The only wiring up there right now is a single line running to the single light that lights the whole upstairs.  I know I am going to run new 14-2 wire for all the new plugs, switches, etc... but here is my question.

What do you guys suggest:  I run 4 or 5 new lines from basement breaker box all the way up to the attic. (want to avoid this as it would be a lot of labor and wire to run but will do if necessary)
or
I run one 10 or 12 ga. line from the basement to a breaker box in the upstairs and tie all the lines back to that box.  

I realize I would need an access panel to the box which is fine, just not sure if its an accepted idea to have a second breaker panel.  Just didn't know what others do or if there is an alternative to what I've thought of.

Thanks all!!


----------



## havasu (Nov 5, 2010)

Adding a sub panel would probably be the way to go, and they are pretty inexpensive and simple to install.


----------



## sailor86 (Nov 26, 2010)

How many circuits are you planning to need in this BR?


----------



## HandyAndy (Dec 3, 2010)

Probably 4-5 depending:  1 or 2 for plugs, 1 or 2 for lighting (can lights), 1 for celing fan, 1 for rotating/vibrating bed (just kidding on that one).  I figure one of the 6 place boxes should do especially since they're only about $20 at Menards.  As I said in the original post, I just didn't know if there was an alt to my thinking on how to run the wiring that I just didn't know about.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 3, 2010)

A sub panel has the same clearance requirements as a main panel. There must be a clear space in front of 3'x3'. It can't be in a bathroom or closet.

If you run 14/3 cables you can get two circuits from one cable.


----------



## sailor86 (Dec 3, 2010)

HandyAndy said:


> Probably 4-5 depending:  1 or 2 for plugs, 1 or 2 for lighting (can lights), 1 for celing fan, 1 for rotating/vibrating bed (just kidding on that one).  I figure one of the 6 place boxes should do especially since they're only about $20 at Menards.  As I said in the original post, I just didn't know if there was an alt to my thinking on how to run the wiring that I just didn't know about.



Depending on what size wire you are using and your local code, you can probably put everything in your BR on one breaker. For example, if running 14-2 romex, which is compatible with a 15-amp breaker, you can run anywhere from 10 to 20 devices on that one circuit. That would be any combination of lights and plugs. A standard BR may have 6 outlets, a fan and a light. That would be 8 devices. Easily covered under one circuit.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 4, 2010)

sailor86 said:


> Depending on what size wire you are using and your local code, you can probably put everything in your BR on one breaker. For example, if running 14-2 romex, which is compatible with a 15-amp breaker, you can run anywhere from 10 to 20 devices on that one circuit.


For real? You'd put up to 20 devices on a 15A circuit? 
You must save a lot on breakers.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 4, 2010)

JoeD said:


> If you run 14/3 cables you can get two circuits from one cable.


Thing is, in today's sucky world of AFCI's we cannot do this any longer. 
No one makes a two-pole AFCI any more.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> For real? You'd put up to 20 devices on a 15A circuit?
> You must save a lot on breakers.



lol........


----------



## JoeD (Dec 4, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> Thing is, in today's sucky world of AFCI's we cannot do this any longer.
> No one makes a two-pole AFCI and more.



Forgot about the new code requiring AFCI in all living areas. We don't have that issue in Canada. Only bedroom receptacles are required to be AFCI.


----------



## sailor86 (Dec 5, 2010)

For future reference, how many things can you put on a 15 amp breaker? It's been a long time since I actually did the work.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 5, 2010)

1800 watts.


----------



## sailor86 (Dec 5, 2010)

How many things do you all put on a 15-amp breaker?


----------



## GBR (Dec 5, 2010)

Powered by Google Docs

Gary


----------



## sailor86 (Dec 6, 2010)

I am reposting this question just to make sure it's noticed. How many things do you all put on a 15-amp breaker?


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 6, 2010)

As with most things electrical, there is no one-size-fits-all answer.

How many _can_ you? As many as you want in a residential application.
There are lots of codes and determining factors that would limit the number of items on a circuit in a residence though.

How many _would I_? Typically between 6-10 "items".


----------



## JoeD (Dec 6, 2010)

Limit is 12 outlets on a circuit in Canada.


----------

